# Vent Question



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a change out we have to do and the venting has to changed to 636 pipe...

The venting goes through a Finnish ceiling of the rec room ...

There is an opening where I can change one pipe (exhaust) but not the intake ...

I was wondering if I would be able to leave the abs combustion air pipe and redo just the exhaust with 636

Would this meet code ?????


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I got a change out we have to do and the venting has to changed to 636 pipe...
> 
> The venting goes through a Finnish ceiling of the rec room ...
> 
> ...


Is that ceiling you speak of made in Finnland ? And I don't know what 636 pipe is. Is that a S.S. or is that metric 
Wondering Again


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought someone posted here not long ago that 636 pipe is just a renamed solid core pvc piping to satafied some frivoius lawsuits??


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> I thought someone posted here not long ago that 636 pipe is just a renamed solid core pvc piping to satafied some frivoius lawsuits??


It is 
ULC-S636 Class 1 is Sch 40 DWV 
Class II is CPVC

Both carry orange approval stickers and along with the fittings, cleaners and cement become a system to assure installer use the proper matching items.

All this at a cost 5x what we pay for same items with no orange stickers.

School, I would look at install manual, they usually call out what can be used, following codes , CSA international approvals and enforcement usually follows that.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> It is
> ULC-S636 Class 1 is Sch 40 DWV
> Class II is CPVC
> 
> ...


The install manual for the new equipment does say abs , PVC ... But we all know that , that is not approved here any more...

The question is does 636 PVC venting rule only apply to exhaust venting as this is where the only problem should occur ... Or does it also apply to the air intake pipe which does not see any high temperatures what so ever...

This is the first time I have been caught in this situation since the new 636 venting came into existence


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

On intakes manufactures often allow use of PVC, ABS, foam core, aluminum, galv pipe


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I thought someone posted here not long ago that 636 pipe is just a renamed solid core pvc piping to satafied some frivoius lawsuits??


It is the same pipe just that existing pipe being used really had no listing to be used to vent gas equipment ..

So yes it's been repackaged as an approved venting system

I don't think there was any law suits other than improper installations of pipe and hangers or supports


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just found this

You are not required to use SYSTEM 636 on the air intakes. So you can infact use ABS or any PVC out there. 

The code only applies to the exhuast system on newly installed nat gas appliances as of August 2007 in ontario. The air intake is not a problem. Excisting installs can continue to use abs or pvc as long as its air tight and not damages. IF found cracked it cannot be repaired only replaces with the new approved system 636(type BH classII pvc)

FYI 636 can not be mixed with other pvc and requires the use of 636 primers and glues only

Hope that helps

http://www.ipexinc.com/Content/EN_CA..._System636.asp


FYI if you already have a 4-5" combustion air vent from the outdoors in the furnace room you do not need to "2pipe" your furnace to finish your basement... 2piping is the prefured way to vent a furnace though as it ensures less contaminents from the home go through the heat exchangers. Normally a combustion air is there to serve both the water heater and the furnace. So if you do infact add the second pipe to your furnace you will still need that combustion air vent for you water heater.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumbup:


OldSchool said:


> Just found this
> 
> You are not required to use SYSTEM 636 on the air intakes. So you can infact use ABS or any PVC out there.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Old School


----------



## Dsm (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.municipalaffairs.alberta.../G-01-11-DirectVentAppliancesAndEquipment.pdf

That's for alberta


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dsm said:


> http://www.municipalaffairs.alberta.ca/documents/ss/STANDATA/gas/G-01-11-DirectVentAppliancesAndEquipment.pdf
> 
> That's for alberta


Sounds like a recommendation only as fitters in Alberta is getting exhaust and combustion air pipes mixed up


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

EDIT: DSM beat me too it


----------

